
Apple Shake-Up Could End Real-World Images - eplanit
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/01/technology/apple-shake-up-could-mean-end-to-real-world-images-in-software.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
======
corporalagumbo
"This may seem like little more than an internal disagreement over taste."

Yup, you said it. A lot of speculation about a subject no one outside of Apple
really knows much about.

